# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Thoáng Đà Lạt ở Sài Gòn - cafe Càlat

## phuongnam_87

Nhiều người khi nghe tên cứ ngỡ là cách phát âm của một dân tộc thiểu số nào đó, thật ra Càlat đơn giản là tiếng bập bẹ chưa tròn vành của em bé với câu “cà phê Đà Lạt”.


Toạ lạc trên đường Đặng Dung yên tĩnh, cà phê Càlat là một ngôi nhà trắng nhỏ xinh với khung cửa nhỏ, khoảng sân nhỏ và bức rào nhỏ với rất nhiều hoa mang đến cho bạn cảm giác như đang lang thang ngắm hoa đủ loại hoa khoe sắc trước những căn nhà nhỏ của thành phố sương mù.
Đẩy cánh cửa bước vào bên trong, màu trắng pha lẫn màu tím, màu nâu, màu riêu cùng những khoảnh khắc rất đời của thành phố hoa qua những khung hình mộc mạc, không khí mát lạnh, thoảng hương gỗ mang hơi hướm vùng cao. Chọn một vị trí bất kỳ gần cửa sổ, bạn sẽ tha hồ ngắm những bông hoa dưới thấp e ấp, hoa trên cao khẽ đong đưa, hay những chuỗi hoa quấn quít hàng rào.

Quán có nhiều không gian cho bạn lựa chọn. Tầng trệt là cà phê văn phòng với phong cách hiện đại sang trọng thích hợp cho các cuộc gặp gỡ với đối tác, hay các bạn trẻ muốn tìm không gian để tập trung, sáng tạo. Tầng trên là căn phòng ấm cúng với những chiếc ghế sofa dài, gối ôm màu tím, những bức tranh dịu nhẹ, ánh sáng vàng, thích hợp cho cặp đôi hay những nhóm bạn cần sự riêng tư, yên tĩnh. Sân thượng là khoảng không gian mở với bộ bàn ghế còn thơm nức mùi gỗ và những chậu hoa nhỏ thích hợp với những ai yêu thiên nhiên.

Ngồi trên sân thượng, bạn cũng có thể ngắm nhìn những viên sỏi trắng, màu của các loại hoa trong khu vực sân hay cả con đường Đặng Dung rất yên, rất giống Đà Lạt. Quán còn có một kệ truyện với nhiều đầu truyện khá hot: TKKG, Chạng Vạng, Harry Poter, Bản năng gốc, Sắc giới, Rừng Nauy...

Ngồi trong không gian như thế, mắt mông lung nhìn những giọt cà phê nhỏ giọt từ phin, hay ngả người trên ghế, đắm mình trong điệu blue nhẹ nhàng, khúc tình ca Ngô Thuỳ Miên, thời gian như ngừng trôi.

Mỗi tuần, Càlat có chương trình “Những người bạn hát” với những giai điệu trẻ trung vào đêm nhạc trẻ tối thứ 5, và những tình khúc sâu lắng của Trịnh Công Sơn, Từ Công Phụng, Phạm Duy… vào đêm nhạc trữ tình tối thứ 7. Thực đơn các món từ 18.000 – 40.000 đồng. Riêng các đêm nhạc, các món đồng giá 60.000 đồng.
















_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Càlat, số 3 Đặng Dung, P. Tân Định, Q.1, TP. HCM._

>> *Bản đồ cho địa điểm quán cafe Càlat*


(Theo BĐVN)

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

nhưng chậu hoa tuyệt thật

----------


## Ryo.K

Đẹp đấy, hoa đa dạng đúng kiểu Đà Lạt, không gian ngoài trời có vẻ mát mẻ, cũng hay hay. ^^!!!. Bữa nào rảnh phải đi thử mới được. Mà sao mình thấy có cafe Calat bên Nguyễn Đình Chính nữa nhỉ, không biết có phải cùng 1 chủ ko nhỉ?

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn không gian đẹp quá.

----------


## o0o_trang

Mấy chậu hao đpẹ quá đi...............chắc phải tới đây thử lần chiêm ngưỡng

----------


## dung89

Quán nì lãng mạn ghê

----------

